# Loud, rattling noice coming from Whirlpool Accubake Oven



## brkw64 (Dec 23, 2011)

What would cause our oven (about 7 years old) to start making a loud, rattling noise? It started yesterday and only stops when the oven cools down after use? Is this dangerous? Could it explode?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

would this be a convection oven? if so it is probably the convection fan motor. Maybe by oven you mean wall oven, if that is the case you would have a little fan motor up inside behind the control panel to help keep the circuit boards cool. It could be a bad motor or a loose fan blade. It isn't going to blow up but you should have it repaired


----------



## homefellas87 (Nov 12, 2011)

brkw64 said:


> What would cause our oven (about 7 years old) to start making a loud, rattling noise? It started yesterday and only stops when the oven cools down after use? Is this dangerous? Could it explode?


ya, it may be dengours...


----------

